

Turn Wordpress into an Image-Slinging Warhorse in Three Steps - tomcreighton
http://www.factore.ca/on-the-floor/64-turn-wordpress-into-an-image-slinging-warhorse-in-three-steps

======
jreposa
I advocate for declaring post thumbnails in your theme. It's much cleaner and
you don't have to rely on a separate plugin.

~~~
tomcreighton
I agree, it's much cleaner to use the built-in features of Wordpress.

That said, this post is more of a gloss than an in-depth examination - this
combination of plugin, template code, etc. can be used for considerably more
complex purposes.

